# Être déplacé de...



## Manuel xx

Salve a tutti!

Non riesco proprio a comprendere il senso di "déplacer" (spostare) in questa frase:

"Et puisque ce lien subtil à ce que nous appelons, faute di mieux, la divinité apparaît dans la dynamique de l’imaginaire sous la forme de « l’enfant intérieur », « l’enfant divin » comme le nomme Jung, il n’est peut-être pas déplacé de rappeler l’expression triviale qui affirme qu’en déchirant les images « on a jeté le bébé avec l’eau sale de la baignoire ». "

"Poiché questo legame sottile con quello che, in mancanza di meglio, chiamiamo divinità appare nella dinamica dell’immaginario sotto forma di “bambino interiore”, o “bambino divino” come lo chiama Jung, non è forse ???? rievocare l’espressione triviale che afferma che strappando le immagini “il neonato viene bagnato con l’acqua sporca della vasca”


----------



## Paquita

"déplacé", qui, è "inopportuno"
(scusi il mio italiano, sono principiante = è possibile que non sia inopportuno) 

la tua traduzione della espressione "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain" non è corretta


----------



## Manuel xx

Paquit& said:


> "déplacé", qui, è "inopportuno"
> (scusi il mio italiano, sono principiante = è possibile que non sia inopportuno)
> 
> la tua traduzione della espressione "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain" non è corretta



Si dice "è possibile che non sia *opportuno*"

La lascerò comunque "non è forse inopportuno" che va bene lo stesso...

"On a jeté le bébé avec l'eau sale de la baignoire" è stato un altro dilemma, come potrei farlo?


----------



## Paquita

Manuel xx said:


> Si dice "è possibile che non sia *opportuno*"
> 
> NO!!!!
> La idea è = che *non* sia* in*opportuno = che sia opportuno
> 
> 
> 
> "On a jeté le bébé avec l'eau sale de la baignoire" è stato un altro dilemma, come potrei farlo? = con un'altra demanda


----------



## matoupaschat

Paquit& said:


> [/COLOR]


Ciao Paquit&,

Quand tu cites un message en le modifiant à l'intérieur même du cadre, on ne peut pas reprendre, d'une manière simple en tout cas, ta citation pour y répondre, par exemple en corrigeant "La idea" en "L'idea" ou "un'altra demanda" en "un'altra domanda" .


----------



## Paquita

Matou,

Merci pour le tuyau (que je devrais connaitre... mais bon..) mais si tu veux corriger toutes mes fautes, tu en as pour un moment, je débute... et des décennies espagnol me jouent de sales tours...


----------



## matoupaschat

Paquit& said:


> Matou,
> 
> Merci pour le tuyau (que je devrais connaitre... mais bon..) mais si tu veux corriger toutes mes fautes, tu en as pour un moment, je débute... et des décennies espagnol me jouent de sales tours...


Tu sais, Paquit&, je ne m'amuse plus à corriger que quand je suis sûr que ça en vaut la peine... et je suis très heureux que tu apportes tes connaissances sur ce coin de forum moins fréquenté .

Ciao!


----------



## Manuel xx

"Non è forse opportuno..."

Paquit&, tu as raison... merci beaucoup! =)


----------



## Lovetall

Credo che qui deplaser voglia significare "lontano dal significato", "essere fuori luogo", "fuori tema".
Io tradurrei "...non è fuori luogo ricordare il detto triviale che afferma che distruggendo le immagini..." I
Il detto "jeté le bébé avec l’eau sale de la baignoire" esiste pari pari in italiano "gettare via il bambino con l'acqua sporca" e vuole esprimere l'errore che spesso si fa quando per eliminare un dettaglio sbagliato si finisce per buttare via l'essenziale.


----------

